
Ask HN: What's a good checklist/ goal setting app? - Leary
Preferably:<p>1. Free
2. With a calendar
3. Can create multiple levels of subtasks
======
Majestic121
I've been using Todoist for a while, and am very satisfied with it.

It can integrate with google calendar, it's very easy to add tasks and date,
and the free version is sufficient for most uses.

It also supports sub-tasks, although I don't use it personally.

